# To become and los verbos reflexivos



## Magmod

Me parece que en español no hay una palabra general como *to become* en inglés.

Y por eso en muchas veces los hispanohablantes se usan los verbos reflexivos ¿no? 
Por ejemplo:

hacerse, ponerse, aburrirse, vaciarse, deprimirse, volverse, quedarse etc.
 ¿Hay una regla para el uso de los verbos reflexivos en esta manera para expresar *to become*?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Como dijiste, se recurre a los verbos reflexivos. La lista que diste son los verbos que más se usan para traducir "to become" pero desafortunadamente me parece que no hay regla.
Hacerse viejo = Become old

Notice though that some of the verbs you gave don't need anything else, they're intransitive whereas in English an object must follow:
Aburrirse = Become bored


----------



## aleCcowaN

No siempre las expresiones inglesas con "become xyz" se traducen en verbos reflexivos: become acquainted with (conocer a), become old (envejecer), become old fashioned (pasar de moda).

Sí creo que es útil pensar en que las expresiones inglesas con "become xyz" algunas veces describen un estado, pero la mayoría de las veces describen un proceso paulatino o el resultado de un proceso, y es allí donde aparecen muchos verbos reflexivos castellanos (become excited = emocionarse). En muchos de estos casos "become" se reemplaza por hacerse o volverse (become rich = volverse rico; become a member = hacerse miembro).


----------



## Jeromed

También se traduce por _llegar a ser_ en ciertos contextos.
_
He would love to become a doctor -- A él le encantaría llegar a ser médico_.


----------



## Jeromed

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Notice though that some of the verbs you gave don't need anything else, they're intransitive whereas in English an object must follow:
> Aburrirse = Become bored



_Bored_ is not an object there. It is a subject complement in a copular construction.


----------



## Jeromed

También existe el verbo _devenir_, que desafortunadamente no se usa mucho en el castellano cotidiano:

*devenir*
(Del fr. devenir).
1. intr. Sobrevenir, suceder, acaecer.
*2. intr. Llegar a ser. Él puede devenir crítico. El miedo puede devenir en paranoia.*


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Magmod said:


> Me parece que en español no hay una palabra general como *to become* en inglés.
> 
> Y por eso en muchas veces los hispanohablantes se usan los verbos reflexivos ¿no?
> Por ejemplo:
> hacerse, ponerse, aburrirse, vaciarse, deprimirse, volverse, quedarse etc.
> ¿Hay una regla para el uso de los verbos reflexivos en esta manera para expresar *to become*?



There are some loose rules though. Usually ponerse is for superficial involuntary changes. Volverse is for more profound involuntary changes. Hacerse is for voluntary changes usually of professions or social status.


----------



## Idiomático

Magmod said:


> Me parece que en español no hay una palabra general como *to become* en inglés.
> 
> Y por eso en muchas veces los hispanohablantes se usan los verbos reflexivos ¿no?
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> hacerse, ponerse, aburrirse, vaciarse, deprimirse, volverse, quedarse etc.
> ¿Hay una regla para el uso de los verbos reflexivos en esta manera para expresar *to become*?


 
En inglés, la definición de un verbo reflexivo es *a verb that has a reflexive pronoun as its object.* _To become_ es reflexivo.  Tendemos a olvidarlo porque el pronombre reflexivo que le sirve de complemento generalmente queda sobreentendido.  Por ejemplo, _he became a lawyer (himself), the larva became an insect (itself),  we became Americans (ourselves), they became pilots (themselves_).  Por consiguiente, es lógico emplear verbos reflexivos para traducirlo.  En tu lista de verbos reflexivos en español, dicho sea de paso, falta el más importante de todos: *convertirse*.


----------



## Jeromed

Also, in some cases the *reflexive verb + adjective* can be tweaked a bit and turned into an intransitive verb with the same meaning:

_Become old:  Hacerse/Volverse viejo---> Envejecer
Become rich:  Hacerse rico---> Enriquecer
Become fat: Ponerse gordo---> Engordar
_


----------



## Magmod

Idiomático said:


> En inglés, la definición de un verbo reflexivo es a verb that has a reflexive pronoun as its object. To become es reflexivo. Tendemos a olvidarlo porque el pronombre reflexivo que le sirve de complemento generalmente queda sobreentendido.





Idiomático said:


> Por ejemplo, he became a lawyer (himself), the larva became an insect (itself), we became Americans (ourselves), they became pilots (themselves). Por consiguiente, es lógico emplear verbos reflexivos para traducirlo.


 
 Una explicación muy interesante que no he oído antes Idiomático 




Idiomático said:


> . En tu lista de verbos reflexivos en español, dicho sea de paso, falta el más importante de todos: *convertirse*.


 Claro tienes razón. Y por eso he puesto #1: *etc.* al final


----------



## NewdestinyX

Idiomático said:


> En inglés, la definición de un verbo reflexivo es *a verb that has a reflexive pronoun as its object.* _To become_ es reflexivo.  Tendemos a olvidarlo porque el pronombre reflexivo que le sirve de complemento generalmente queda sobreentendido.  Por ejemplo, _he became a lawyer (himself), the larva became an insect (itself),  we became Americans (ourselves), they became pilots (themselves_).  Por consiguiente, es lógico emplear verbos reflexivos para traducirlo.  En tu lista de verbos reflexivos en español, dicho sea de paso, falta el más importante de todos: *convertirse*.



GREAT explanation!.. And for the students it's 'convertirse EN'. Many verbs always take a preposition in Spanish and I always think it's important to put the preposition with the 'infinitive' when we list them.

Here's a list I made for my students - but hardly a list of rules:

TO BECOME (GET)-
“to become/get” [temporarily] ..ill/hard-    _ponerse_ enfermo/difícil
“to become/get” [over time] ..crazy-    _volverse_ loco
“to become” [thru effort/or natural time passage] ..a doctor/taller-    _hacerse _médico/más alto
“to become/get” [at its peak] ..very big-   _ llegar a ser_ muy grande
“to become” [permanently] ..blind-    _quedarse_ ciego
“to become” [turn into] ..a flower-    _convertirse en_ una flor
[BECOME + adjective” is many times translated by a specific verb - this is often the case with emotion or state]
“to become/get” ..angry- = _enojarse por/enfadarse por
_ “to become/get” ..bored- = _aburrirse de
_ “to become/get” ..happy- = _alegrarse de_


----------



## Ynez

Can you give an example in English with "_become/get friendly_"? Or several if possible.

There are several (Spanish) ideas in _friendly_.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> También se traduce por _llegar a ser_ en ciertos contextos.
> _
> He would love to become a doctor -- A él le encantaría llegar a ser médico_.



I've found that 'llegar a ser' is more "at the end of a period of time" or 'at its peak'. So your use of 'llegar a ser' is perfect there.. and yet if you refer to a person 'making an effort' then 'hacerse' is more common when talking about professions.

Grant


----------



## Jeromed

_He used to be sullen person, but he's become very friendly the last couple of years._ (hacerse amable)

_They first met several years ago, but they've only become friendly recently._ (hacerse amigos)

Those are the only two meanings I can think of right now.


----------



## Ynez

Well, the most normal meaning for "friendly" is "simpático/a"

_He is very friendly = es muy simpático_


In your first example, I am not sure if it'd be better:

_Se ha vuelto más amable._

or

_Se ha vuelto más simpático._


I didn't know the idea in your last example 


Then, _friendly_ is also used for a place, for instance, in English...and we don't use _simpático_ in that sense.


----------



## Jeromed

_Se ha vuelto más simpático. _

I agree.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> _He used to be sullen person, but he's become very friendly the last couple of years._ (hacerse amable)
> 
> _They first met several years ago, but they've only become friendly recently._ (hacerse amigos)
> 
> Those are the only two meanings I can think of right now.



I'm going to change my example to 'crazy' -- as I know 'volverse loco' is very common.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Jeromed

The French government has become friendly to our interests.
(simpatizar)


----------



## hfpardue

Another one that you might come across is _*pasar a ser*_.  It can mean "to become" in some contexts. 

His children became his main concern. 
Sus hijos pasaron a ser su preocupación principal.

I apologize if someone has already mentioned this.


----------



## Ynez

The example with  _doctor_, I think it is more like this:

_He wants to become a doctor_ =

_Quiere ser médico

Quiere hacerse médico_

Sometimes _become_ is just _ser_ in Spanish.


----------



## jonsoons

Aunque sea casi otro tema, también la gente inventa la palabra que necesita:

"No puedo Mexicanizarme mas, mano."

Se puede con la mayoría de los adjetivos + izar o ificar.
En Inglés "ize" o "ate" o "ify".


----------



## Magmod

hfpardue said:


> _*pasar a ser*_
> 
> His children became his main concern.
> Sus hijos pasaron a ser su preocupación principal.


 
 ¿Entonces las diferencias son así?: 

*Pasar a ser* > el cambio no tiene dificultad o tiempo 
*Llegar as ser* > el cambio tiene dificultad
*Convertirse en* > el cambio a causa de algo externa 
Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## Magmod

jonsoons said:


> ."No puedo Mexicanizarme mas, mano."
> 
> Se puede con la mayoría de los adjetivos + izar o ificar.
> En Inglés "ize" o "ate" o "ify".


 
Mi traducción en inglés es así:

I can't stand any more Mexicanization , mano ?
¿ De acuerddo?


----------



## Ynez

Me temo que en muchos casos es simplemente un uso idiomático, y la misma idea se expresaría con uno u otro dependiendo del vocabulario que se utilice:

_La actriz pasó a ser famosa en dos días, aunque antes nadie la conocía.

Esa actriz llegó a ser muy famosa en Estados Unidos en los años 40.

Esta actriz se hizo famosa de la noche a la mañana.

La actriz se conviertió en una estrella de la noche a la mañana.

_
Por poner algunos ejemplos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> The example with  _doctor_, I think it is more like this:
> 
> _He wants to become a doctor_ =
> 
> _Quiere ser médico
> 
> Quiere hacerse médico_
> 
> Sometimes _become_ is just _ser_ in Spanish.



The 'He wants to become a doctor' isn't very natural in my English, Ynez. We would simply say 'to be a doctor'. After he is a doctor, looking back in time, then we say 'he became a doctor'.


Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Magmod said:


> ¿Entonces las diferencias son así?:
> *Pasar a ser* > el cambio no tiene dificultad o tiempo
> *Llegar as ser* > el cambio tiene dificultad
> *Convertirse en* > el cambio a causa de algo externa
> Saludos cordiales a todos



As Ynez has said, just like in English we can use 'go'/'become'/'got' often interchangeably before an adjective a lot of them can be used interchangeably. 

Some generalizations I've learned I listed before but here's another list form to freshen the idea:

ponerse -- is often about a change of physical or emotional state
hacerse -- carries the idea of a change taking effort (like becoming a doctor)
llegar a ser -- at the peak -- = 'end(ed) up being'
volverse -- over time it 'became'/'went' + adjective
convertirse en -- has the sense of 'turned into' or 'converted' (for religious contexts).
pasar a ser -- is a casual 'become' without telling you much about process or time as you noted.

Also another way to think of it (all generalizations with exceptions):
_Hacerse_'s uses in English are almost always "become".
He became a doctor. = Se hizo médico.

_Ponerse_ is almost always, most naturally, 'get + adjective'
He got sick. = Se puso enfermo.

_Volverse_ is sometimes 'go + adjective' and other times 'become + adjective' and 'become/turned into + noun'
He went crazy. = Se volvió loco.
It became/turned into a fiasco. = Se volvió un fiasco.

_Llegar a ser_ is usually 'end up being + adjective'
It ended up being very important. = Llegó a ser muy importante.

Ciao,
Grant


----------



## hfpardue

NewdestinyX's explanations appear to be right on target.  According to the Instituto Cervantes, there is a notable difference between _hacerse _and _volverse_.

37. Alfredo _________ arquitecto después de mucho esfuerzo.

a) se hizo 
b) se volvió 

_Taken from the Prueba de Español Nivel Superior of May 11, 2007._


----------



## Magmod

* hfpardue*: Please note that Bilbo said this a century before Newdestiny:




Bilbo Baggins said:


> There are some loose rules though. Usually ponerse is for superficial involuntary changes. Volverse is for more profound involuntary changes. Hacerse is for voluntary changes usually of professions or social status.



 I like this answer because Bilbo is speaking from personal inherent experience in answer to my question


----------



## hfpardue

Then Bilbo Baggins deserves credit also.  I was only giving an example of the difference between volverse and hacerse.  Also, notice that Bilbo Baggins says _loose rules_, and the word _usually _twice.  In the example I presented in my previous post a clear distinction is made between the two verbs.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Magmod said:


> * hfpardue*: Please note that Bilbo said this a century before Newdestiny:   I like this answer because Bilbo is speaking from personal inherent experience in answer to my question



Interesting responses.. Not quite sure what you mean, Mag. But Bilbo often comes to me for answers to his questions as he is a great student and I guess he knows I've been teaching and speaking for years. But the beauty of this forum is that it can be said from so many different angles and it will meet different students with different learning styles in different ways. All is good. Hope you're not 'keeping score', Mag. LOL!!

Ciao,
Grant


----------

